# I almost went down on some ice this morning....



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

In San Jose! Near the River Oaks bridge there was a patch. I fishtailed, but kept control. Only the second time in 18 years commuting that I've seen ice on my commute. I wore mostly my X country ski gear, plus cycling shorts and toe warmers. I saw most of the usual bike commuters.


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Probably see more tomorrow.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robwh9 said:


> In San Jose! Near the River Oaks bridge there was a patch. I fishtailed, but kept control. Only the second time in 18 years commuting that I've seen ice on my commute. I wore mostly my X country ski gear, plus cycling shorts and toe warmers. I saw most of the usual bike commuters.


I hope it's gone by my 1pm lunch ride today. 

Be careful out there.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure where this was in San Jose, but more ice:
- Bike Commute Diaries: Ice Cold Slippery Slope | One woman. Many bicycles.


----------



## bellefleur (Oct 12, 2008)

*Show me the ice!*



4Crawler said:


> Not sure where this was in San Jose, but more ice:
> - Bike Commute Diaries: Ice Cold Slippery Slope | One woman. Many bicycles.


The icy patch on the Guadalupe Trail was between Coleman and the railroad tracks behind Target. I was riding northbound on my way to work at about 8:30 am and it just before the descent to go under Coleman.

-Janet
@ladyfleur
One woman. Many bicycles. | Rides in heels, speeds down hills, splashes in puddles and stays out well past dark.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought that looked like the Guadalupe River Trail. Its been a few months since I have been that far south on the trail.


----------

